# LRG Complete web template released!



## lightroomgalleries (Mar 7, 2008)

We have finally release the LRG Complete web template for Lightroom! This template lets you upload, categorize, and view multiple galleries all from one location! Add as many categories as you would like, unlimited galleries per category. Simple, easy, and automatic. 

CLICK HERE TO FIND OUT MORE & DOWNLOAD


----------



## lightroomgalleries (Mar 10, 2008)

I made a quick update to this template, please download and reinstall. thanks!


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 11, 2008)

Very nice work! So many gallery options these days, I don't know where to begin.


----------



## ricardo (Mar 11, 2008)

I have to say Joe you ROCK...Keep them comming


----------



## Bry (Mar 24, 2008)

brilliant stuff! I hate when I find a gallery set up cooler than mine, so no I gotta redo everything AGAIN!


----------

